# Mauriland im März



## Marlin1 (27. März 2006)

Hallo allerseits,

die Erde hat mich schon seit einer Woche wieder.
Leider auch schon wieder die leidige Arbeit und die Probleme.

Ja, wie ists in Mauriland gewesen ?
Urlaubstechnisch, Unterkunft, Restaurants, Strände und Sicherheit
wie immer erstkalssig !
Angelmäßig, wie meistens so lala,
Wettermäßig absolut saumäßig !

Wie schon im letzten Jahr, hatte ich das zweifelhafte Vergnügen,
auch in diesem Jahr wieder den einzigen Zyklon der Saison 
abwettern zu dürfen.#c 

Dadurch kammen am Schluss dann auch nur 7 Bootstage zusammen.
Der erste Ausfahrtstag Tag vor dem Zyklon fiel eigentlich auch dem 
Wetter zum Opfer und war schon um 12:30 Uhr beendet.

Die ersten 2 Tagesausfahrten nach dem Zyklon brachten ebenfalls
gar nichts, da das Wetter noch sehr rau war und die Lures kaum 
vernünftig zum Laufen gebracht werden konnten.

Der erste vernünftige Angeltag war die 4te Ausfahrt, morgens um 9:00 Uhr
ein schöner Strike auf die 50er und ein Blue Marlin ca. 60kg. nach 
40 Minuten C&R . Danach 5 Skiepies der Ballon Größe von 12 - 16 kg 
auf 30er und 50er. Da waren dann die Arme schon etwas länger. |supergri 
Aber es kam sogar noch doller, ein Crash Strike auf die 80er entpupte
sich als Blue in der 400 Pfund Klasse, den ich leider ? (oder zum Glück)
nach über 1 Stunde in Bootsnähe als der Crewman das Trache packte 
verlor. Eigentlich klassisch releast. |supergri |supergri 
Die Diskussion einen Fisch in dieser Größe in Mauriland zurückzusetzen 
hätte ich sicher verloren !|krach: 
Die 5 te Ausfahrt, war allerdings genausogut, morgens einen Marlin 
Strike, der leider nicht hängenblieb. Dann um 09:30 ein Schnabelfisch
auf die 50er, aber doch ziemlich klein, entpuppte sich als Sailfisch ca.
30 kg. auch den konnte ich erfolgreich releasen.
Und tatsächlich um 11:00 Uhr wieder ein Biss auf die 80er, aber was ?
niemand hatte den Fisch gesehen, Vermutung, ein großer Yellowfin,
und schon wurden die Gaffs fertiggemacht. Aber oh Wunder, ohne vorher 
mal zu einem Sprung hochzukommen, kam plötzlich ein Blue Marlin ans Boot 
und war auch schon gegafft, tja ein Fisch pro Tag releast, ist ja auch mehr
wie genug, oder ? 
Naja, der Fisch hatte gute 100 Kg. was solls, er wurde kommplett geräuchert
und einige Kilos davon habe ich sogar nach Hause mitgenommen, es gibt 
wirklich schlimmeres wie geräucherten Marlin essen zu müßen.
Die restlichen 2 Tage war dann allerdings wieder Totentanz angesagt,
was ich natürlich auf den gekillten Marlin schob, und was die abergläubische
Besatzung sehr nachdenklich machte. Totentanz auf Mauritius heißt in 
etwa so erfolgreich zu sein, als wenn die Lures im Toten Meer laufen.

Tja, war das jetzt gut oder schlecht ? 2 Marline und 1 Sail gefangen,
1 Marlin fast releast und ein Marlin Strike bei 6 1/2 Tagen auf dem Meer ?  ;+ 

Die Größe der Fische ist immer schwer zu beeinflussen, der eine erschlagene
Marlin von mir war sogar der größte in dieser ganzen Zeit gewogene.
Einen deutlich größeren hatte ich eigentlich schon gefangen.

Vom Wetter abgesehen, war der Urlaub eigentlich wieder sehr angenehm.
Preis- Leistungsverhältniss ist sowieso unschlagbar und meine bessere
Hälfte war auch zufrieden, was will ich mehr ? :m 

Die besten Grüße 
Reinhold


----------



## Sailfisch (27. März 2006)

*AW: Mauriland im März*

Hallo Reinhold!

Willkommen zurück und besten Dank für Deinen Bericht. Wäre toll wenn Du noch einige Bilder einstellen könntest.
Alles in allem wohl ein zufriedenstellender Trip, wenngleich Du bestimmt lieber mehr Ausfahrten gehabt hättest.
Glückwunsch zu Deinen Fängen!


----------



## Marlin1 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Mauriland im März*

Na mal sehen ob das geht.


----------



## Ansgar (31. März 2006)

*AW: Mauriland im März*

Moin Reinhold,

Naja, zumindestens hat das mit den Marlins diesmal geklappt.

Von daher wuerde ich doch sagen im Vergleich zu vorher ein voller Erfolg der Trip! 

Hahaha, die Totentanz Geschichte ist doch cool - wenn die wirklich anfangen zu glauben, dass ein toter Fisch ein schlechtes Omen ist kann man ja noch Hoffnung haben

Gibt es noch mehr Pix?

Also, all the best 
Ansgar


----------



## Marlin1 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Mauriland im März*

Grüß dich Ansgar,

es gibt dieses Jahr nicht wirklich viele Fisch Photos,
zum einen war ich allein auf den Booten, mußte also
Gottseidank, die Angel festhalten. :q 
Zum anderen war ich wegen des Wetters ziemlich angefressen,
das merkt man auch in dem Bericht. Deshalb habe ich meistens
nur rumgenölt und keine Bilder gemacht.....|gr: 
Aber Selbsterkenntniss ist der erste Weg zur Besserung.

Im Juni werde ich mich wieder mehr ums Fischfotografieren kümmern.
Obwohl ich noch nicht weiß wo, Insel, sprich Madeira, ist nach dem 
2ten Zyklonergebniss auf Mauritius erst mal abgesagt. (Aber da habe ich die letzten Jahre auch nichts mehr gefangen) Bitte nicht meiner Frau weitersagen
da habe ich ganz anders argumentiert. Aber alle meine Angelziele sind in den letzten Jahren tatsächlich viel schlechter geworden. Irgendwie zehre ich da nur noch von den Erfolgen der Vergangenheit. ;+ ;+ 

Aber du hast schon recht, immerhin mal wieder Marlins, nur Beifang gibst halt in Mauritius auch nicht, d.h. wenn du keinen Grossfisch fängst, fängst du 
leider gar nichts !

Na ja, jetzt werde ich mir mal das supergute neue Angelziel aussuchen, das 
auch meiner Regierung gefallen muß, dann werde ich mich wieder melden.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Ansgar (31. März 2006)

*AW: Mauriland im März*

Tja, so richtig zyklonsicher ist natuerlich kaum was... Wir haben hier gerade auch unseren Spass damit.

Wie waere es mit Mittelamerika zwecks Sailfisch?
Suedpazifik ist auch immer nett - und auch nicht so teuer - und da Du ja anscheinend immer laengere Touren machst, waere auch der lange Flug nicht so schlimm.

Aber mit dem Wetter hatten wir diesmal auch Aerger und wir haben auch weniger gefangen. Aber mittlerweile sind selbst auf Tonga die Langleinen Fischer aktiv und fangen da Tunas und Mahis mit Langleinen....

Tja, Paradiese werden rar auf dieser Erde...

Also, viel Spass beim Ziel aussuchen & Boss ueberzeugen )
Ansgar


----------



## Marlin1 (31. März 2006)

*AW: Mauriland im März*

Ja, danke Ansgar,

Juni in Mittel- und Südamerika ist schon eine gute Zeit.

Aber Mexico, Costa Rica, Panama, Guatemala, Venezuela und Chile habe ich schon teilweise mehrmals hinter mir, ich suche mal ganz was anderes.
Auserdem sind die Ecken dort mitlerweile ziemlich abenteuerlich geworden.

Die Südseeinseln sind mir doch zu weit weg, mehr wie 8 - 9 Stunden 
möchte ich eigentlich nicht fliegen. Tja, die Profis mit ihren Langleinen und noch schlimmer Treibnetzen, wo gibts die nicht ? Wie die Kollegen eine
Fischerei kaputtmachen habe ich hautnah in Kenya, Costa-Rica und Mauritius erlebt. Aber wo gibts die denn nicht ? Naja, mal sehen.

Wer die Wahl hat.......:q 

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Mahi-Mahi (31. März 2006)

*AW: Mauriland im März*

Hallo Reinhold wie wärs mit Azoren ? Wie du sicher weisst sind die Blues nach siebenjähriger Pause wieder in Massen da (siehe letzte Saison) Beifang:White Marlin + Tuna,Super Boote (wenn auch teuer) Flug nun mittlerweise mit Saata direkt Frankfurt-Sao Miguel-Faial !! 4 Stunden Fugzeit,tolle Insel auch für deine Frau ! Anglerherz wass willst du mehr?

                             Tight Lines      Jan#h


----------



## Marlin1 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Mauriland im März*

Hallo Mahi-Mahi,

ja, das ist ein guter Tipp, da war ich auch noch nicht.
Kann ich mich für Informationen da mochmals bei dir melden ?

Aber jetzt darf es keine Insel sein !  

Gruß 
Reinhold


----------

